# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Rare menstruatie

## kleintjuh24

ik heb een hele rare menstruatie. ik snap er niet veel van en weet ook niet of dit kwaad kan. wie kan er mij helpen.
ik heb normaal gesproken een normale menstruatie ik heb een cycles van 28 dagen. ik kan er dus de klok mee gelijk zetten.

nu ben ik dus op de normale tijd geworden dat was vorige maand
de 6e ik heb in die tussen tijd onveilig gevreën, dus heb ik de dag erna een afther morning pil gehaald waarna ik dus op de 20e weer een mentruatie heb gekregen.
gisteren(ochtend) heb ik weer gevreën (deze keer wel veilig) maar vanmorgen is de mentruatie weer begonnen. het is wel heel licht maar ik vermoed dat dit morgen een gewone mentruatie is.

hoe kan dit want ik maak me toch wel een beetje zorgen.

----------

